# [Sound] - 5.1, 7.1, Headset - Wie spielt ihr?



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Schönen guten Morgen,

der letzte Arbeitstag im Jahr, meine Augen sind noch gerötet aber mein Schädel ist einigermaßen klar. Das ist die Ausgangssituation 

Err, falscher Thread, ich fang nochmal an.

Ich hab seit Jahren ein Teufel 5.1 Surround System an meiner Soundkarte (Audigy 2, jetzt X-Fi) hängen. Zu WOW Zeiten habe ich ein Medusa 5.1 Headset benutzt. Die Qualität war toll doch schmerzte es nach ein paar Stunden an den Ohren (ein relativ uneffektiver Versuch meine WOW-Sucht im Zaum zu halten^^). Seit dem benutze ich wieder mein 5.1 System und Krawattenmikrofon.

Ich habe nie eien Wissenschaft daraus gemacht wie ich meine Boxen positioniere. Mein Subwoofer steht links neben dem Recher, es stehen drei Boxen hinter dem Monitor (L,M,R) und ca. 1 Meter hinter mir sind 2 Lautsprecher ca. auf Kopfhöhe an einem Regal befestigt. Allerdings fällt mir richtig guter Surround Sound nur bei sehr wenigen DVDs und Spielen auf.

So, das ist die Ausgangssituation 

Bei den Amazon-Weihnachtsverkäufen habe ich mir Sharkoon X-Tatic SR Surrond Headset für PC/PS3/Xbox 360: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör gegönnt. War ein "Kurzschlusskauf", quasi so eine Art Zwang Geld auszugeben. Naja, ich habe es nicht bereut.  Bis jetzt dachte ich immer daß Lautsprecher besser sind als Headsets (weil es ja auchj mehr Boxen sind^^), doch was ich mit dem Headset in den letzten Tagen erlebt habe ist echt der Hammer! Noch nie waren die Bässe so angenehm (nicht verzerrt, voll und man muss nicht bei jeder Szene die Lautstärke reduzieren wg den Nachbarn), der Klang hat irgendwie viel mehr Tiefe und Inhalt, wenn ihr mich versteht und ja, sogar die Ortung aus welcher Richtung der Ton kommt klappt mMn mindestens genau so gut wie mit dem 5.1 System. Alles in allem ist die Tonqualität um einiges gestiegen.

So. Das wars. Ich frage mich halt ob das "normal" ist oder ob ich irgendwas bei dem 5.1 System total falsch gemacht habe... Ich verstehe einfach nicht wie der Ton so viel besser sein kann... beim Headset stecke ich nur 2 Stecker rein (Mik und Ton), beim 5.1. ja 4 (Mik, Vorne, Hinten, Bass/Mitte).

Wie spielt ihr denn bevorzugt?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2011)

Der ganze "Schmuh" mit Surround ist mir zu dämlich. Ich hab zwar auch eine ( uralte ) Audigy 2 ZS von Creative Labs, aber benutz seit Jahrzehnten immer 2.0 bzw. seit knapp 10 Jahren 2.1 Systeme.

Ich hab von meiner Freundin das Edifier 2.1 System bekommen was für mein Arbeitszimmer, ca. 25m², genug Rums und Bass hat.
Wenn meine Freundin selbst im Hausflur hört, dass ich gerade auf apple.com/trailers bin & der Bass satt & saftig, ohne zu übertönen, wummert, dann ist das für mich absolut in Ordnung.

Rein technisch habe ich natürlich nichts gg. 5.1 oder 7.1, nicht ohne Grund hab ich im Wohnzimmer ein 7.1 Reciever. Allerdings schreckt mich die Verkabelung quer durchs Wohnzimmer ( Parkett ) ab, Systeme wo die hinteren Boxen kabellos sind, sind entweder zu teuer oder entsprechen nicht dem, was ich gerne hätte ( Ultima 40 Standboxen ).

Das Wohnzimmer ist ca. 45m² groß, d.h. hier muss schon etwas mehr 'Druck' vorhanden sein, aber auch nicht zuviel wg. Mietswohnung und Belästigung der Nachbarn.

Übrigens, dass dein Headset besser ortbare Signale sendet ist ja Prinzipbedingt. Die Kopfhörer liegen ja nicht ohne Grund direkt am Ohr an.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, dass dein Headset besser ortbare Signale sendet ist ja Prinzipbedingt. Die Kopfhörer liegen ja nicht ohne Grund direkt am Ohr an.



Ja, nur wie? Wenn pro Seite ein Mikrofon drin ist kann der Ton ja schlecht aus dem Mikrofon oben links oder unten rechts kommen oder? Der Ton kommt doch immer aus derselben "Mitte". Das Medusa hatte damals mehrere Lautsprecher pro Seite, ich dachte das wäre Einzigartig.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Dezember 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, nur wie? Wenn pro Seite ein Mikrofon drin ist kann der Ton ja schlecht aus dem Mikrofon oben links oder unten rechts kommen oder? Der Ton kommt doch immer aus derselben "Mitte". Das Medusa hatte damals mehrere Lautsprecher pro Seite, ich dachte das wäre Einzigartig.


Wie das nun genau technisch funktioniert ... keine Ahnung, ich meinte das eher so, dass man dir "leichter" ein Surroundgefühl vermitteln kann weil der Kopfhörer dichter am Ohr ist. Damit wirkt das Surround halt auch intensiver als wenn du das wirklich über vier bzw. fünf Boxen ausgibst.

Mit Kopfhörern spielen mag ich nicht, beim 360 Headset mach ich eine Ausnahme ... damit kann man relativ bequem nebenbei im ventrilo quatschen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Dezember 2011)

Also, da bei mir die Nachbarn sofort vor der Tour stehen wenn ich die boxen an mache hab ich mir etwas teurere kopfhörer geleistet. Die beyerdynamic dt880 in Verbindung mit einer xonar essence. Ortung ist genial, besser als mit jedem headset und solange boxen kein staging erzeugen kommen die auch nicht ran. Wie das funktioniert ist eigentlich ganz einfach^^
Du hast ja 2 Ohren und hörst alles tritzdem "surround" das Gehirn gibt dir das raumgefühl, da töne aus einer Richtung später oder leiser ankommen, dein Gehirn kann das verarbeiten und dadzrch entsteht der simulierte Raum  Such mal auf youtube den barber Shop und mach exakt das, was von dir verlangt wird. Beyerdynamics hat auf seiner homepage auch eine Erklärung warum "echter" surround bei kopfhörern Unsinn ist.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

@Quaaaaak

Danke für die Erklärung 

@Rabowke

Ja, mit Headaset spielen verband ich immer mit schlechten Erinnerungen (Medusa Headset tat nach ein paar Stunden weh). Mein neues ist aber so bequem zu tragen dass ich jetzt damit osgar Filme anschaue, meine Boxen quasi komplett abgestöpselt habe^^


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

Wegen Surround auf Stereokopfhörern: lies mal diese Seite des Artikels Ohren auf! Kauftipps für Headsets und Soundkarten für Battlefield 3, Modern Warfare 3 und Co. - Headsets und Soundkarten: Surroundsound mit Stereokopfhörern da wird das vom Prinzip her erklärt. Diese Simulation klappt sogar besser als wenn die Kopfhörer viele kleine Boxen haben.


und rein vom Sound her: ich weiß nicht, welches Teufel-Set Du hast, aber grad wenn es ein größerer Sub und dann nur sehr kleine Boxen sind, hast Du klanglich eine Riesenlücke zwischem dem Bass und höheren Mittenbereich. Da die allermeisten aber vom Bass "beeindruckt" werden und vorher oft nur billige 2.1-Boxen hatten, die genau das gleiche Problem haben, merken die gar nicht, was denen im Vergleich zu einem ausgewogenen System mit großen Boxen entgeht  Und Kopfhörer wiederum haben dieses Problem nie - da zählt nur die Qualität der Kopfhörer für den Sound, man muss aber nicht an "Größe" sparen wegen Platzbedarf oder so wie bei Boxenssystemen. Wenn die Kopfhöer also nicht billig sind, hast Du schnell einen Sound ähnlich einer guten Stereoanlage mit großen Boxen. Das Sharkoon zB dürfte klanglich einem 60-70€ Stereokopfhörer entsprechen, und da kriegt man durchaus schon einen passablen Sound, der einem vorkommt wie ein gutes 2.0-Stereoboxenset für 200€. 

Diese "Bass Bass Bass"-Hysterie versaut auch vieles, da wissen viele gar nicht, was denen entgeht, weil sie nur drauf achten, dass es "reinhaut" - dabei haben auch 2.0-Systeme einen sehr guten, aber ausgewogenen Bass. Bei 2.1/5.1 mit kleinen Satellitenboxen übertüncht der Bass die Schwächen, und wenn man es mit dem Sub übertreibt, wummert er halt - grad "billige" Subs kommen schnell zu einem unsauberen Bass, da die Membran zu unkontrolliert schwingt. 




Ich selber nutze für Games aus Platzgründen nur Stereo, dabei dann 2,0 mit größeren Boxen, die ich auch zum Musikmachen nutze (2.1 wäre da fatal, da würde einem vieles entgehen, was man falsch macht). Surroundsim für Kopfhörer geht bei mir leider nicht, da meine Musiker-Soundkarte so was nicht kann. Für "richtiges" Musikhören hab ich vor knapp 20 Jahren Boxen für damals ca 800DM geholt, seit nem Monat hab ich einen AV-Receiver, da mein Stereoverstärker nihct mehr ganz ok war. Gestern hab ich JBL Control One geholt, (89€) als Rearboxen, dazu nen Subwoofer (200€ Preisklasse, für 130€ bei redcoon bekommen) bestellt und werde dann ab nächster Woche Surround haben, dann halt "nur" 4.1. Ich werde den Sub dabei dann nur als Support vor allem für die recht kleinen JBL-Boxen nehmen (die kommen hinten an die Wand). ich werde den Sub NICHT so stark einstellen, dass man bei Actionfilmen glaubt, es würde draußen grad ein Kran umfallen... Für Musik sowieso nicht, da ich keiner, der zu Hause Disco-Bass braucht. Vor allem ist der Bass, der die Melodie usw. ausmacht, bei weitem nicht das, was nur ein Sub darstellen kann


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Das erklärt einiges, danke.

Ja, mein Teufel Set hat einen sehr großen Subwoofer und 5 sehr kleine Boxen^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (30. Dezember 2011)

habs doch noch gefunden 
beyerdynamic: Spot on Technology
da wird das ganze recht hübsch erklärt.

wenn du wirklich nur auf surround wert legen würdest, wäre http://www.psykoaudio.com/GetPsyko/PsykoKrypton#axzz1i1pQYVyb das beste, aber das verbiegt dir die töne so, da kannste außer ESL zocken nix machen, denn musik damit zu hören grenzt an gotteslästerung


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

Danke Dir, lese ich mir gleich mal durch


----------



## svd (30. Dezember 2011)

Habe auch ein kleines Teufel 5.1 System ("Concept E Magnum PE"), weil ich es mir halt eingebildet habe.

Aus Platzgründen sind die Boxen nicht optimal aufgestellt, wodurch viel vom Raumklang verloren geht.
Um ehrlich zu sein, merke ich von den Rearspeakern kaum etwas, vor allem bei Filmen. 
(Mir wäre es eh zu unheimlich, wenn hinter mir ein Kerl laut stöhnt.)
Denn da sind die hinteren Lautsprecher ja hauptsächlich die Effektlautsprecher, untermalen das Geschehen zwar,
spielen aber eher dezent auf und sind von der Lautstärke her eh nie so laut wie die Frontspeaker.
Bei Filmen mit viel Gelaber stört zudem auch der Center, der aufgrund seiner Bauweise doch recht blechern klingt.

Zur Verteidigung des Boxensets muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich noch nie einen Film gesehen habe, dessen 5.1
Surround Abmischung mir wirklich gut gefallen hätte. (Hat jemand einen guten Tipp?)

Anders ist's schon bei Spielen. Da geht hinter mir schon die Post ab wenn wie verrückt geballert wird.
Das mit der Ortung wird aber, wie oben erwähnt, durch  die Aufstellung erschwert, da fehlt mir einfach der Abstand zwischen den Boxen (sollte Lautsprecherständer kaufen).
Aber mit "Dead Space" hatte ich das erste Spiel gefunden, wo mir das Surround Setup tatsächlich die virtuelle Haut gerettet hat.
So bin ich nie hinterrücks von von diesen Skorpionkriechern überfallen worden. 

Aber auch in Spielen hängt viel von der Abmischung ab. So brüllt, zB in NFS Undercover, hinter mir der Motor brutal gut. 
Blöd, wenn du eigentlich in einem Audi TT sitzt...

Naja, im Großen und Ganzen ist 5.1, im unteren Preisbereich, eine nette Spielerei, solange es sich auf Spiele allein beschränkt.
Da ich wenig Musik höre und selten DVDs gucke, kann ich mit den Nachteilen gut leben und genieße die Vorteile unter schwerstem Beschuss.
Andernfalls hätte ich auch lieber ordentliche 2.0 Boxen und gute Kopfhörer gehabt.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2011)

svd schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, merke ich von den Rearspeakern kaum etwas, vor allem bei Filmen.
> (Mir wäre es eh zu unheimlich, wenn hinter mir ein Kerl laut stöhnt.)


 vor allem wenn Du dabei nicht sitzt... 




> Bei Filmen mit viel Gelaber stört zudem auch der Center, der aufgrund seiner Bauweise doch recht blechern klingt.


 Du kannst ja testweise einfach mal nur 4.1 nehmen und den center weglassen?



> Zur Verteidigung des Boxensets muss ich allerdings sagen, dass ich noch nie einen Film gesehen habe, dessen 5.1
> Surround Abmischung mir wirklich gut gefallen hätte. (Hat jemand einen guten Tipp?)


 kommt drauf an - es ist halt so, dass meisten eh nur da was passiert, wo die Kamera hinschaut, und das ist dann halt "vorne"  Effekte von hinten hast Du meist nur im Sinne von "eine Tpür schlägt zu" oder "das Auto fährt vorbei und wird hinten leiser - ansonsten macht Surround hauptsächlich bei Schalchtsszenen Sinn. ich hab ja jetzt noch nicht Surround, aber an sich müsste es doch bei Filmen wie Soldat James Ryan oder so ganz gut abgehen bei den Schlachten. Ich hab jetzt "Band of Brother" auf BluRay, das ist wohl mit das erste, was ich in Surround mal antesten werde, oder auch der neue Star Trek - sobald Kabel und Sub da sind 


es kann bei synchronisierten Fassungen evlt auch sein, dass einer zB ruft "hierher" und es vopn vorne ertönt, im Original aber an sich von hinten kommen sollte - also, ich WEISS das nicht, aber es würde mich vor allem bei nicht so "großen" Filmen zumindest nicht wundern, wenn hier bei Synchro etwas gespart wird.


----------



## svd (31. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst ja testweise einfach mal nur 4.1 nehmen und den center weglassen?
> ...



Das hab ich jetzt mal gemacht. Der Klang der Stimmen wird zwar tatsächlich besser, jedoch verliere ich durch das Zurückschalten auf 4.1 an Dynamik. Geräusche, Musik, etc. klingen dann lascher. 
Na, dann werd ich doch lieber bei 5.1 bleiben. Ich werde mir einfach einreden, dass die Leute so akustisch verständlicher sind.


----------

